# Pride commentating



## JDenz (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey did anyone else think that the commentators were a little rough on the fighters last night?   Espically on Igor who was dominating a world class fighter and couldn't get a break.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 29, 2005)

I didnt get to see the show, but I prefer Pride comm. over UFC. apart from lately in the UFC (which Frank Mir has been doing) Joe Rogan is the commentator. now, while he has a lot of energy (and being a 3rd dan TKD BB or something),  and knowledge of the sport, isnt the most intelligent. his comments are not that of a fighter's and he often says stuff that is downright stupid, simply because he hasnt been there. phrases such as "he should of done this" type of things.

Pride has the french guy, and Bas Rutten. Bas' last 22 pro fights were wins, and lets just say he knows what he is doing. He knows most the fighters personally, and knows their strengths and weaknesses, and as a teacher, can say whether or not they are doing the right thing w/o sounding like a know-it-all.
However, UFC commentators definitely have more energy. which is good.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 29, 2005)

I was just talking about the last Pride specificly.  I usually like Bas and crew more often.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 29, 2005)

I





> was just talking about the last Pride specificly. I usually like Bas and crew more often.


Yeah, I figured thats what you meant.


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 29, 2005)

When I do watch them, Pride, UFC, etc. I usually don't pay much attention to the commentators. I"m watching the action.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 29, 2005)

Ya it just seemed like they were totally fighter bashing.  I mean the show started off with a slow fight it was like there mood went down.   It wasn't like there was a lack of skilled fighting going on.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't think the bashing had anything to do with the skill of the fighter, they thought the matches were boring. The freach guy (can't spell his name if my life denpeded on it) has been calling pro wrestling for years before he went to pride. They were bashing the fighters a little more then I liked.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 30, 2005)

BAs Rutten?  If that is who you are talking about he is from Holland


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2005)

I think He is talking about the other commentator. he is french-canadian.


----------

